# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Keine Camber fr blutige Anfnger?

## Noppe

Ola,

warum sollten Anfnger, die Binnensee fahren wollen, auf Camber verzichten? Sind die Dinger so kompliziert zu bedienen?

Danke schonmal,

Noppe

----------


## treeno

Moin!

Mein erstes eigenes Segel hatte auch Camber und ich bin das auf dem Steinhuder Meer gefahren. Ich denke nicht, dass mich das beim lernen gro behindert hat.
Ok, das Segel war ziemlich schwer, was das Starten und Manverben und so nicht gerade vereinfacht hat. Das Umspringen der Latten/Camber hat mich nicht richtig gestrt. Aber vielleicht konnte ich den Unterschied als Anfnger auch gar nicht richtig spren, das sowieso alles wackelig war ;-)

Gru
treeno

----------


## forPeace

Naja die Teile sind dann halt schon ein bisschen schwerer und auch nicht so toll in Manvern, was beides fr Anfnger nicht so gut ist. Zudem sind sie vllt. beim Ersten mal ein bisschen komlizierter aufzbauen und es kann auch eher mal was kaputt gehen (Segellatten). Darum sind die Segel wohl nicht so toll fr "blutige Anfnger" geeignet. Ihre Vorteile spielen sie erst aus, wenn man gleiten kann, was bei einem "blutigen Anfnger" wohl kaum anzunehmen ist.
Wenn du allerdings schon so ein Segel hast kannst du das schon fahren, das ist vllt. nicht das beste aber man kann es damit schon auch lernen. Wenn du nun erst ein Segel kaufen willst wrde ich dann aber eher eins ohne Camber nehmen - das ist ja auch meist billiger...

----------


## tigger1983

ich wrde dir auch zu einem Camberlosem Segel raten. Diese sind viel einfacher aufzubauen.
Auerdem rotieren sie viel leichter, bei nem Cambersegel braucht es meistens viel zug im Segel damit diese berhaupt umschlagen. Wenn das Segel dann noch nicht mal richtig getrimmt ist, schlagen sie evtl. garnicht um...
Auerdem gibt es bei den Segeln keine wirkliche "null" Stellung, also wirst du immer etwas druck im segel spren, da das Segel vorprofiliert ist.

Naja ich kann dir davon nur abraten...

----------


## Noppe

Vielen Dank Leute,

schau mich also nach einem camberlosen Segel um.

Gre,

Noppe

----------

